# Urine Drug Screening



## neelaprakash (Jan 23, 2015)

The Doctors I work for bills tox screening  tests - 80101 / G0434. Can someone tell me how often these tests can be done. Like, can we do Tox screening every time the patient comes to office or there is a limitation on how often these tests can be done.

Thanks


----------

